# Replacing Clutch on IH 454 - This Assembly Work, what Else



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks in advance folks. I will be splitting my tractor and replacing the clutch assembly and the throw out bearing.

*How do I know if I have a "self adjusting constant running throw out bearing.."??

Anything else I should purchase to be ready for the split and replacement?*

I have no idea how to do this, but I have a few buddies that are knowledgeable and will do the work with (actually for) me, as I learn.

My question is, will this set up work for my tractor?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-clutch...132697?hash=item4412bcb359:g:ymIAAOSwezVWyJkQ

or this one from Jensales (looks the same)

https://www.jensales.com/products/h...ctor-11-inch-clutch-kit-new-1500655N-kit.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Farmland Tractor Supply, the guy on Ebay, is a reputable dealer in Oregon. I would guess the units are the same, save some money.

The self-adjusting constant running throw out bearing will have a spring on the linkage that keeps the bearing in constant contact with the fingers on the pressure plate, and a Teflon washer that fits between the bearing and pressure plate to keep the bearing from rubbing through the pressure plate adjusting bolts. The IH 454 likely has a spring on the linkage that keeps the release bearing away from the pressure plate fingers. There was a kit from IH that converted the regular release bearing to the self adjusting version, but nobody I know ever bothered with the conversion.

Easy to tell what you have before you split the tractor. There is no free play in the pedal of a self adjusting release bearing clutch, and there is free play in the manually adjusted version.

After you split the tractor that goofy Teflon washer will fall out of the self adjusting version and the release bearing arm will try to follow the pressure plate until it runs out of linkage.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks. I'm guessing that it has not been upgraded. 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Besides what comes in that kit from Farmland Tractor Supply, what else should I get that can't be sourced locally? I will be splitting this in my buddies shop and if we don't have parts it will really hinder the job. 

Anything small that I can get for insurance will be helpful!

Thanks


----------

